# 6 Series Rims Anyone???



## JAM (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm collecting a Ruby Black 6 in a few days. I have already upgraded to the the the tear drop alloys "Ellipsoid 19" Run Flats" for £1010 extra, however, I am already having second thoughts on the wheels and am looking for ideas of alternative specialist rims. Anyone got any pictures to show me of what is avilable in the UK? :dunno:


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

JAM said:


> I'm collecting a Ruby Black 6 in a few days. I have already upgraded to the the the tear drop alloys "Ellipsoid 19" Run Flats" for £1010 extra, however, I am already having second thoughts on the wheels and am looking for ideas of alternative specialist rims. Anyone got any pictures to show me of what is avilable in the UK? :dunno:


I've had my Saphire Black 645CI w/6 speed and sports package since June with the 19 inch teardrops rims and I think they look amazing. The wheels fill the opening perfectly and really look good. You might want to live with them for a while and see if you like them. I'm running 18 inch 12 spoke BMW wheels with Dunlop run flats for the winter and I can't wait to get my 19's back on.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

JAM said:


> I'm collecting a Ruby Black 6 in a few days. I have already upgraded to the the the tear drop alloys "Ellipsoid 19" Run Flats" for £1010 extra, however, I am already having second thoughts on the wheels and am looking for ideas of alternative specialist rims. Anyone got any pictures to show me of what is avilable in the UK? :dunno:


Alpina's wheel-tyre packages have just come down in price - you might find a set of 19" available straight away. They're not to everyone's taste, but you could say the same about the car . Personally I quite like them. Strong, too, and lightweight.

If you want to go aftermarket, make sure you buy wheels which are hubcentric (i.e. are centred using the hub, not the wheel bolts) and which are reasonably light. You should also investigate the options for a spare wheel if you choose regular tyres over the runflats (which should improve the ride). Schnitzer makes various styles available, the latest of which (Type IV) probbaly suits the 6 better than the early ones. Breyton wheels are reportedly well-made, but very heavy indeed.

Finally, chrome or gold-plated spinners are not available anywhere in the UK, repeat *not* available anywhere in the UK. That should save you some time if you were planning to go looking for some


----------



## JAM (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Andy for the advice on wheels, now I have the car, I'm liking the wheels I chose, so may wait a while. As for spinners, if you were intersted, they are ready available at Eden Park Tyres, ask for Dave 
http://www.epmc.co.uk/Tyres/Tyres.html


----------



## swick (Mar 29, 2005)

One of my friends has a 645 on 22's which looks very nice!!!! The wheel rubs at sharps turns but looks very clean.


----------



## mr_jonsson (Apr 5, 2005)

JAM said:


> I'm collecting a Ruby Black 6 in a few days. I have already upgraded to the the the tear drop alloys "Ellipsoid 19" Run Flats" for £1010 extra, however, I am already having second thoughts on the wheels and am looking for ideas of alternative specialist rims. Anyone got any pictures to show me of what is avilable in the UK? :dunno:


have a look at my 20 inch rims in my gallery! AC Schnitzer - $20.000 (US)


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

I agree with some of the others who posted here. You may want to try them out for a while. I learned a long time ago that the ease of cleaning wheels is a major factor in whether to get them or not, and the elipsoid wheels are very easy to clean and you can put your whole hand inside them. It only takes a few minutes to clean them and I clean mine several times a week. Just my tuppence worth,but I think they are totally kewl as my daughter says .


----------



## Electricchild (Aug 7, 2005)

guys its obvious mr jonsson doesn't own those cars at his age! He's obviously joking just leave him alone!


----------



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

I too was all het up to change wheels as soon as I laid hands on my car. I've got about 1.5 inch thick notebook full of wheel info to show for my effort. Meanwhile, I have come to love these ellipsoids. As already stated, one of the easiest wheels to clean I have ever seen. Not only can you reach through, but even with a large brush you can clean behind the spokes and only where the brake caliper is do you miss anything on the entire wheel and that is not visible. Most likely the next time you clean that spot has moved to another location so you never build up any appreciable amount of brake dust. The look keeps getting better and looks right for the car. The only thing is I am partial to a deep dish look but I have refrained from making any move yet. Perhaps when it is time to replace tires (only 8k miles so far) I'll break down and try another look. Till then at least I am happy with what I have.


----------



## Electricchild (Aug 7, 2005)

i agree with cobra---- he clearly doesnt own them.


----------



## JAM (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I have still kept the originals for now, but I am having the AC Shnitzier front apron, side skirts, and rear lip all with chrome line put on in a week or so. In London there a lot of 6's and whilst I have an individual, on grey days it just looks black... only in sun does the ruby come out, hence adding the ACS gear, oh and a 650 is on the way and I can change the badge without debadging like the 630's do. So, back to my London thing, everyone has ellipsoids.. even my neighbour. My local wheel garage now have a chrome dipping service, so I'm considering this after the acs gear has been put on as I will have chrome line on the acs items plus the grill and washers are chrome, or I my go for the acs wheels, but does anyone have these, I think they are Type IV? Do the run flat tyres work/fit on these


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

The type IV's are ugly as sin IMO. Check out some Breyton Spirits. Those would fit the 6 really good IMO. Also, please post some pics of your Ruby Black. Never seen that and it looks awesome from the Individual bmw page.


----------



## JAM (Mar 5, 2005)

*Ruby Black AC Schnitzier 6*

As promised, and way too late is my Ruby Black BMW Individual, I have since add ACS Rims, Front Apron, Sides and Spoiler. It is hard to take a picture of Ruby Black and catch how unique the colour is but the M6 pics on this board show it more. There are paint issues however, but I polish it with Harley Wax and use 3M Hand Glaze every other month, and that really holds the colour and gives it a 'wet look'


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

JAM said:


> As promised, and way too late is my Ruby Black BMW Individual, I have since add ACS Rims, Front Apron, Sides and Spoiler. It is hard to take a picture of Ruby Black and catch how unique the colour is but the M6 pics on this board show it more. There are paint issues however, but I polish it with Harley Wax and use 3M Hand Glaze every other month, and that really holds the colour and gives it a 'wet look'


Nice. I like the schnitzer stuff on it. The rims look good too. What finish is on the rims? It's not chrome, what is it? If it had a bit more 'sheen' to it, I might get them.

Oh yeah, looks like your rims are ALOT easier to clean than the ellipsoid rims. I was thinking about going to a 5-spoke rim, just to for cleaning purposes .

thanks for the pics.


----------



## JAM (Mar 5, 2005)

I had to cheat, to get a good deal (remember they are around £4500) I got 2 different styles and had them sprayed. Not entirely what I wanted, but I saved myself around £3k which payed for the Schnitzer stuff. It was a small sacrifice considering there are so many 6's in London (of which 98% have the 19" Pear Drop Rims (Can't spell the real word!)), at least this one is unique.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

JAM said:


> I had to cheat, to get a good deal (remember they are around £4500) I got 2 different styles and had them sprayed. Not entirely what I wanted, but I saved myself around £3k which payed for the Schnitzer stuff. It was a small sacrifice considering there are so many 6's in London (of which 98% have the 19" Pear Drop Rims (Can't spell the real word!)), at least this one is unique.


I love the stock "Pear Drop" rims as you call them.

Never had a set of wheels that cleaned more easily. Although some other wheels look more appealing without question, I have lost my interest in complex multi spoke wheels that are considerably more difficult to clean.


----------



## JAM (Mar 5, 2005)

The ACS wheel are even easier to clean especially using auto glyn alloy cleaner, spray that on and hit it with a jet wash.... brand new.

My others are avilable on ebay now for those living in and around London.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4587951132&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Bimmerhoney (Mar 2, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> I love the stock "Pear Drop" rims as you call them.
> 
> Never had a set of wheels that cleaned more easily. Although some other wheels look more appealing without question, I have lost my interest in complex multi spoke wheels that are considerably more difficult to clean.


Hello everyone ...new to the board. Was shopping on Ebay and wondered how much I should pay for the Ellipsoid wheels from a trusted seller:dunno: He wants to sell them for $1600 w/ the run flat tires (used 200 miles he says)


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

IMO you should've went with a deep dish 20" wheel or just left the stock elipsoid 19"s on. Those ACS don't look right on that car for some reason. Again, just my opinion..as long as you're happy


----------



## Bimmerhoney (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve645 said:


> IMO you should've went with a deep dish 20" wheel or just left the stock elipsoid 19"s on. Those ACS don't look right on that car for some reason. Again, just my opinion..as long as you're happy


Hi Steve645 Can you tell me if the ellipsoid wheels will fit on a 5 series:dunno:


----------

